# General > Recipes >  Microwave "clootie" dumpling

## lassieinfife

more like  a  spiced steam  pudding ... tasty and  filling  never the  less...

Use tea cup for all measurements

1/2 cup soft brown sugar
4 oz marge (dont use  butter)
1/2  cup  cold water
2 desert spoons black  treacle
8  oz sultanas( or sultanas/dates/mixed peel/grated apples to same weight )
2 teaspoons Cinnamon ( or mix of Cinnamon/ginger/mixed spice)
1 cup  self raising flour
1 teaspoon bicarbonate soda
1 beaten  egg

put all  ingredients  in  large bowl mix well
line a pint and  half  bowl with cling film, allowing  for  overlapping ,pour  mixture in cover  with  piece cling film  then  cover with  overlap
cook on  high for 6 mins approx ( check  centre  cooked  with skewer )
do  not  over cook
serve  with  custard or  Drambuie  sauce

----------


## Kingetter

Oh I think I gotta have a go at that - mouth's watering already.  Thank you.

----------

